# Sleeping through the night



## Amorgj44 (Jul 31, 2021)

We’ve been blessed with our Vince for a whole week now. He turns 10 weeks old this Sunday! He is doing so well in my opinion with settling in and has embraced his new family 100%. We have pretty much nailed the toilet training to the point where he will hit the door if he needs to go out (so proud). We crate him throughout the day for naps and through the night. 

My question is, when is he going to sleep straight through?
We don’t feed him past 8 and he has minimal water past that time (his choice). However, he seems to be consistently waking up at least twice through the night for toilet breaks. I am totally fine with this because I know he only has a baby bladder but just wondering when this settles down?


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Our experience if I remember correctly was our girl started sleeping through till 5-5:30am at around 4 months. From that point she progressively added time in the morning and we rejoiced when we got to 7am. Now at 10 months she can be awake in her kennel and chill till about 8am before she starts getting restless.


----------



## Amorgj44 (Jul 31, 2021)

Dan_A said:


> Our experience if I remember correctly was our girl started sleeping through till 5-5:30am at around 4 months. From that point she progressively added time in the morning and we rejoiced when we got to 7am. Now at 10 months she can be awake in her kennel and chill till about 8am before she starts getting restless.


Ahhh thank you! He gets up twice then at 4:30 am he is like “good morning please can we all wake up now” haha. Fingers crossed he starts to appreciate a lie in soon 😂.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Hah, yep those are fun times, the zombie days of puppydom! He'll get to 5, then 5:30 in a few weeks is my guess. Nothing like having a crazy pup zooming around at 5am while you are just trying to survive getting a cup of coffee! We found that after food and some spirited play, our girl was ready for her early AM nap on the couch. Many times I woke up to find my wife and pup asleep together on the couch at 7am after they were up at 5.


----------



## rubicon (Dec 9, 2019)

Amorgj44 said:


> My question is, when is he going to sleep straight through?


I would say that somewhat depends on you. I don’t know how long my puppy would have taken naturally. But I knew that at 3.5 months old, my husband went on a 2 week business trip and I was absolutely overwhelmed by taking care of him alone, even WITH days off.

So I gave in and let him into the bed. I really could not take the sleep deprivation on top of that. Weirdly enough if I cosleep with him he can sleep from 10 PM to 6 AM! So I think part of it is definitely baby bladder… but the other part might be anxiety keeping him in a very light sleep so naturally he feels the bladder a lot more.

But we didn’t let him cosleep with us every night. It was somewhat random. But somehow that initial cosleeping really helped settle him and he just never went back to needing multiple middle of the night potty breaks. And he doesn’t NEED to sleep with us every night, which was my fear.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

@rubicon Thats awesome that your V can sleep with you in bed or not. I've seen so many anecdotal stories about once you let a V share your bed, you can never get them off. Goes to show it is all in the training as in do you let your V train you or the other way around!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine are crated at night for the first 8-12 months.
Then they can sleep with us most of the time.
Shine has been in our bed for the last two years.
A week ago I needed her to sleep in the crate, due to a minor surgery. She did fine.
Me and Shine go out of town once a month. The nights we are gone, my husband lets Hunter, and Jasper sleep with him. They have no problem going back to the crate once I’m home.
I think the key is they are all crated for at least a hour each day, and they didn’t get to sleep with us until fully crate trained.


----------

